# John Williams: Tribute to Film Composers



## germancomponist (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe u have seen it before, I didn't until now.

A tribute music of the movies and its composers, arranged and conducted by John Williams.


----------



## ETMuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Enjoyed it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 22, 2015)

He did the same set over here at the Oscars but it sounds better, may be because of a larger space. The orchestra breathes a bit better and I think it is also a little faster. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_0g3tEcM0w


----------

